# battery is not detected

## Adel Ahmed

when i cd into /sys/class/pow rersupply

i find an empty directory 

i have nabled the battery and SBS under the ACPI menu

kerenl config:

https://pastebin.com/ZxMzWpjU

----------

## bunder

looks like battery was compiled as a module, does it show up if you load it?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have tried both options in kernel and as a module and netiehr have worked

if I load it manualy it still does not show up

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I haev tried building it in and compiling as a module, and neither have worked

If I load itmanually itstill doesn't show up.

----------

## bunder

what kind of laptop are you using?  make/model

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

it's a cherry ZE11B

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I can modprobe battery with no effect

when I modprobe ac I get:

modprobe: ERROR: could nto insert 'ac': No such device

I'm unable to troubleshoot this so far.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone?

----------

